# Velvet Problem...



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Think i have Velvet in the tank. The problem is i have shrimp that are difficult to find and catch. Any suggestions on how to cure the fishies?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

what kind of shrimp?

my RCS are hiding 50% of the time as healthy, and my RCS and Ghost is a pain to catch naturally anyway, lol


I'm not sure you can efficiently say it's velvet just because the shrimp are "hiding"


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> what kind of shrimp?
> 
> my RCS are hiding 50% of the time as healthy, and my RCS and Ghost is a pain to catch naturally anyway, lol
> 
> ...


sorry let me rephrase everything. My fish have been flicking up against plants and what not - not ich no spots. I have lost 4 in the past week and 6 in the past month. Ive also lost some shrimp. I said somethin about shrimp in the first post because you use copper to cure velvet. Copper kills shrimp.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh okay, I see what you're saying now; sorry I misunderstood.


Well if you don't want to loose the shrimp during the treatment process, about the only option you have is to remove them and put them in their own quarantine tank, and then treat the main tank. Watch the shrimp closely, and hopefully the velvet hasn't effected them already too (I'm not sure how velvet will effect shrimp, or even if it can; I've personally never had to deal with it).

But from what I read, velvet is best treated with copper sulfate (yes, very harmful to inverts), and a little extra heat in the tank helps just as it does any other parasitic outbreak.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

Just as a small update...I did a little research on herbal Ich Attack that i had from a previous aquarium and it cures Velvet and is safe for all inverts! So there is no worry about my shirmp or snails


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A fish can flash for many different reasons. You are better to research a little more on what the fish could have. Is velvet something that needs to have the whole tank treated or can you isolate the fish and treat them alone? I know the answer for ich (whole tank). If it can be just the fish, isolate them and don't worry about your inverts.


----------



## GeminiPrincess (Oct 1, 2010)

velvet is whole tank since it can be water born.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

N00b question here - what is velvet? I've never heard of it before and from what you guys are saying this stuff sounds really nasty.


----------

